# Can I run AC on the track but control with Arduino?



## theinteresthunter (Jan 30, 2016)

I've got a Williams SD45 O gauge locomotive and lionel 3-rail track.

I'm very new to model railroading. So I apologize in advance for the beginner question: 
With some reading, it appears that you can actually run this train with AC on the track? And if so, can the controlling of the train's speed, horn, and bell be done with the Arduino micro controller?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can probably find a canned triac module to control AC power from the Arduino. That would allow you to control the speed. For the horn & bell, you could add a relay controlled horn/bell circuit, just like a standard transformer would use.


----------

